# problemi installazione qutebrowser [RISOLTO]

## drudox

Salve a tutti , dopo aver (inserito come da richiesta di portage)

```
dev-python/PyQt5 gui declarative network printsupport sql webengine widgets
```

nel pakage.use mi ritrovo con questo errore   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
Burrows /home/marco # emerge qutebrowser

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=dev-python/PyQt5-5.7.1[python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),declarative,gui,network,opengl,printsupport,sql,webengine,widgets]" has unmet requirements.

- dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1::gentoo USE="bluetooth dbus declarative gui network opengl printsupport sql svg webengine widgets -debug -designer -examples -gles2 -help -location -multimedia -positioning -sensors -serialport -testlib -webchannel -webkit -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 -python3_4 -python3_6"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    webengine? ( widgets? ( webchannel ) )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    any-of ( python_targets_python2_7 python_targets_python3_4 python_targets_python3_5 python_targets_python3_6 ) bluetooth? ( gui ) declarative? ( gui network ) designer? ( widgets ) help? ( gui widgets ) location? ( positioning ) multimedia? ( gui network ) opengl? ( gui widgets ) positioning? ( gui ) printsupport? ( gui widgets ) sensors? ( gui ) serialport? ( gui ) sql? ( widgets ) svg? ( gui widgets ) testlib? ( widgets ) webchannel? ( network ) webengine? ( network widgets? ( printsupport webchannel ) ) webkit? ( gui network printsupport widgets ) websockets? ( network ) widgets? ( gui ) xmlpatterns? ( network )

(dependency required by "www-client/qutebrowser-1.3.3::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "qutebrowser" [argument])

```

sapete darmi una mano ??Last edited by drudox on Tue Jul 03, 2018 7:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ti manca da aggiungere webchannel alle use flag di dev-python/PyQt5

----------

## drudox

sei sempre geniale  :Wink:  grazie

----------

## drudox

posso chiedere come fare a capire che debba aggiungere webchannel ? dato che da questa scritta : 

```
 The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    webengine? ( widgets? ( webchannel ) )

```

webengine ha punto interrogativo e poi dopo le parentesi widgest ha nuovamente punto interrogativo ..

----------

## sabayonino

dal confronto visivo delle flags abilitate e quelle disabilitate

 *Quote:*   

>  USE="bluetooth dbus declarative gui network opengl printsupport sql svg webengine widgets -debug -designer -examples -gles2 -help -location -multimedia -positioning -sensors -serialport -testlib -webchannel -webkit -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns"

 

Portage ti mette a conoscenza delle USE necessarie (in questo caso sono a cascata , cioà l'una dipende dall'altra)

 *Quote:*   

> The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:
> 
> webengine? ( widgets? ( webchannel ) ) 

 

L'unica che manca è proprio webchannel

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il simbolo punto di domanda lo leggi come un 'se' e le paraentesi come 'allora', esiste anche il punto esclamativo che e' la negazione.

Quindi

 *Quote:*   

> webengine? ( widgets? ( webchannel ) ) 
> 
> se hai webengine e se hai widgets allora devi avere webchannel

 

----------

## drudox

e come faccio a sapere se ho webengine e widgets ??

----------

## drudox

ad esempio in questo caso :

```
!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.8" has unmet requirements.

- gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.26.2-r1::gentoo USE="colord cups policykit udev -debug -elogind -networkmanager -smartcard -systemd (-test) -wayland" ABI_X86="(64)" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    exactly-one-of ( elogind systemd )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    exactly-one-of ( elogind systemd ) input_devices_wacom? ( udev ) smartcard? ( udev ) wayland? ( udev )

(dependency required by "sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.30.2::gentoo[gnome]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "mate-base/mate-1.18::gentoo[extras]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "mate" [argument])

```

come si legge ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo e' molto piu' esplicativa dell'altro perche' ti dice exactly-one-of  (esattamente-uno-di).

Quindi lo leggi esattamente-uno-di elogind o systemd, tutte e due abilitati o disabilitati non e' possibile

----------

## sabayonino

 *drudox wrote:*   

> e come faccio a sapere se ho webengine e widgets ??

 

dall'output mostrato , te l'ho anche scritto , ti mostra le USE già abilitate

 *Quote:*   

> !! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=dev-python/PyQt5-5.7.1[python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),declarative,gui,network,opengl,printsupport,sql,webengine,widgets]" has unmet requirements.
> 
> - dev-python/PyQt5-5.10.1-r1::gentoo USE="bluetooth dbus declarative gui network opengl printsupport sql svg webengine widgets -debug -designer -examples -gles2 -help -location -multimedia -positioning -sensors -serialport -testlib -webchannel -webkit -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 -python3_4 -python3_6"
> 
> 

 

e via discorrendo

----------

## drudox

ah scusami non avevo letto !! perfetto grazie!

----------

